# What Mrs Cat wants, Mrs Cat gets :)



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 15, 2009)

So there I was minding my own business and my lovely wife the "PA" (Pen addict ) says Quote: "Bullets and gun pens are nice but can you make me a girlie pen, like maybe a Seahorse? " End Quote. So now Mrs cat has a shinny new seahorse pen. It is a roller-ball built from aluminum and stainless.Needless to say Mrs Cat is now happy as a fox in a hen house. And you know what they say "Happy wife, happy life"   Hope you like it  :cat:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2009)

We always knew there was a more tender side of you.  Sweet pen for a sweet lady.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 15, 2009)

James you have a serious amount of talent The whole thing complete with the coral stand is .......hey, I dunno  I can't think of the correct superlative at the moment.:biggrin:

Surely this is the first non-lethal weapon you've shown us??:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow...the seahorse Rocks!  Thank god you don't have the dirty mind that I do!!!!!  Mrs cat would be sending me to the doghouse..DAMHIKT!


----------



## dgscott (Jul 15, 2009)

unbelievably classy. 
D


----------



## el_d (Jul 15, 2009)

Damnit Jim! I'm a turner not a magician.......

Very cool. Ther should be another forum for guys like you.:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 15, 2009)

Outstanding !


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW Jim, very, nice! A great departure. Mrs. Cat has good taste!! :biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Jul 15, 2009)

You are way crazy.  I mean that in a good way.  You should be famous.  You make the most unique things I have ever seen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 15, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## btboone (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one!  I like the design and execution.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 15, 2009)

Sweet pen! You are one heckuva machinist!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 15, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Sweet pen! You are one heckuva machinist!



Ron, all the machine work on this pen was done by hand (I do not use CNC machinery), This pen was machined from a solid billet of T4 aluminum. It was a lot of work but my lovely wife was ecstatic when I unveiled it.


I would also like to thank everyone that posted for the great responses to this pen, Hard work pays off


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work! With just a little modification, you could make a it into hand grenade pen (but don't tell your wife I said that).


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 15, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Nice work! With just a little modification, you could make a it into hand grenade pen (but don't tell your wife I said that).



LOL :rotfl:  A hand grenade would be EASY on a lathe, food for thought  :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> LOL :rotfl:  A hand grenade would be EASY on a lathe, food for thought  :biggrin:



Hard to write with a hand grenade. The pin could be the writtin' part...

Hearing Abbott and Costello in my head:

Where's the pen?
It's in the pin.

The pen is in the PIN?
The pin IS the pen.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome !!!


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 15, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arjudy (Jul 15, 2009)

Fantabulistic!!!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 15, 2009)

:good::good::good::good::good:Just too cooooooooooool.................


----------



## Ligget (Jul 16, 2009)

Now that is bloody amazing!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 16, 2009)

If your wife hadn't claimed it, I would have suggested you send it to me for extensive testing - oh well.  Great job!!


----------



## mrburls (Jul 16, 2009)

James what can't you do !!!!!!  Beautiful piece of work. The coral stand is perfect with seahorse pen. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mickr (Jul 16, 2009)

Tho you say it's just a seahorse, knowing you, I think it's rigged somehow & will explode..


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim,
You have done it again.  Just when I thought it was safe too.  I love it.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 16, 2009)

mickr said:


> Tho you say it's just a seahorse, knowing you, I think it's rigged somehow & will explode..



Explode   Hadn't thought about that :biggrin:  You could probably put the pen cap in a slingshot and do some damage.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 16, 2009)

My wife always tells me to quit horsing around in the shop....but yours told you to START horsing around in the shop!! Very cool pen, I can't even think how you made that.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey - this is getting tiring :biggrin: - What can I say - AWESOME yet again.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont know how you could possibly price your pens.  They are the definition of "one of a kind".  It makes me want to throw my stuff away!   Nice work!


----------



## DKF (Jul 16, 2009)

You are over the top man!  Nice, nice, nice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 16, 2009)

With the right tools they say anything is possible but you need to know how to use them and you most certainly know how.Your talent and imagination far surpasses most here. You need to make more of the non lethal pens, this one is .........extraordinary


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 17, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> With the right tools they say anything is possible but you need to know how to use them and you most certainly know how.Your talent and imagination far surpasses most here. You need to make more of the non lethal pens, this one is .........extraordinary



Thanks for the kind words, I am flattered by the comments but if you guys keep talking like this I might get a BIG HEAD    I will try to invent some more of the non lethal ones but they all will be kind of crazy cuz that's just me


----------



## titan2 (Jul 17, 2009)

_What would be interesting would be a photo montague or even video clips of your creation process of one of your pens. They are truly awsome!!! :good: From thought to paper to picking of stock, milling, turning, fiting, polishing etc._

_You leave me wanting for words to describe how I feel about your work......you're the 'MAN'!!!_


_Barney_


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2017)

Had to bump this one before Phil did....one of my favourite that James made....besides my Lance of course..:biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2017)

dont worry skip, yours will be next:wink:



skiprat said:


> Had to bump this one before Phil did....one of my favourite that James made....besides my Lance of course..:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jan 24, 2017)

*Its been 7+ years*

I guess it dosent matter how long. I've been "Laying Low" you guys always seem to find me, Thanks for the kind words Skip!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2017)

an effort to pull you out of retirement:biggrin:




greeneyedblackcat said:


> I guess it dosent matter how long. I've been "Laying Low" you guys always seem to find me, Thanks for the kind words Skip!


----------



## mark james (Jan 24, 2017)

While I have seen most of these pics (in the wee hrs of the night, when I can't sleep), they are continual sources of inspiration and creativity.

And, its great to see some of the "Masters" chatting.  I have no aspirations for metal artistry, but boy can I appreciate it.  Well done folks!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jan 24, 2017)

Phil, glad someone actually remembers me, Thanks for the kind words. I still make pens but it takes an act of congress to get me to build one! Too many projects and not enough time.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 24, 2017)

Very crafty & unique idea! That coral stand really sets it off.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 24, 2017)

Creativity Sublime, Jim.
Outstanding Execution, from Billet to Completion, by Hand, Mind Blowing.
Glorious Design, and Creation.
Superb Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## studioseven (Jan 24, 2017)

So cool!!!! I like it very much.

Seven


----------



## Jack Parker (Jan 24, 2017)

Doesn't get much more unique that that  Great job!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh you are remembered for sure. One of the truely talented artisans that have come through here. Very few left that can produce the things that you did. We all vote to have you return and show us the latest.


----------

